# Pioneer ODR RS-AD1 Sale (act fast)



## swami4u (May 14, 2013)

Gone for now.....[:


----------



## swami4u (May 14, 2013)

Gone


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

You're doing it wrong.


----------



## swami4u (May 14, 2013)

benny said:


> You're doing it wrong.


Doing what wrong? that amp would be good for someone Pure class A 15 watts x 2 for Horns? The guru himself mentioned it as a good amp for horns. 

Next time


----------

